# Just Mystified



## Incrtalent (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, All.  I am just mystified by the utter lack of ANYTHING going on with my website!   It's been up and running since the end of July, and I think I have only had like three or four sales from it!  Recently, I've tried to start promoting it on some of the free advertising websites, and I am with a site called Link Referral.com.  I just don't understand!  The reviews I've received thus far from all my visitors are great site, great products, good prices--but then...nothing.  I'm probably getting 80-100 people a day visiting.  I am SOOO disappointed, and what's worse, I don't know what to do about it! 

Help!  What am I doing wrong???


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 2, 2008)

I find it next to impossible to drive traffic to a personal site. I prefer to set up in shopping malls (ebay, etsy, etc) that already have tons of traffic.

I find it to be the same w/ a brick & mortar location too. If you set up, by yourself, at the end of an abandoned road, you will get far less traffic than if you set up in a strip shopping center or the mall.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 2, 2008)

A lot of people start off first how tab said in mall or whatever. Then after you get a good following then you open up a website. And those link referrals I did those when I had my own website and they do nothing but drive me nuts. The good thing to do is what tab said like getting a webpage from a good company that will do some advertising for you. for example some people set up in amazon.com and sell why because of the name its a big company and it drives a lot of traffic to you. I was thinking about ways to drive more people to me on etsy and thought about self advertising. One day on the train going home I saw this lady with a brown bag and it had a funky name on it. From the name you couldn't tell what type of company it was so I became curious. Went online turned out to be a cigar company. But from that one act they received a visitor. So if everyone (friends) who purchased from me received a bag like that, that in itself is free advertising and will get ppl looking to think oooh whats that. People are curious by nature so if they see something new and eye catching they will flock! This is my theory however will let you know when I try it out!


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 2, 2008)

One helpful hint to generate traffic would be to add a link to your site in your signature line in these forums.  I know I have visited several people's sites using these links!


----------



## Incrtalent (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the helpful tips.  I did actually do a small shop in Etsy, Tab--I oly have about five items in it thus far, but I've had them in for about three weeks now (and even a link to my website), and I haven't sold a thing!  I am going to try to do the signature thing as well.  As to the bags--we have bags, we're doing samples, and I just got back from a bank women's business luncheon where we put samples on all the tables!  Maybe it just takes more time than I realized.  At any rate, all your suggestions are most welcome.  I know some of you have been doing this for a while and probably have lots of tricks up your sleeves--that you worked very hard to discover!  I dont' want to snatch anyone's trade secrets, but I really am going nuts here.  I've worked so much trying to get the website up and on packaging, etc., etc., that I really haven't had much time to enjoy creating soap!

Thanks again for the tips--

Lisa Wilkinson
Just Imagine...
www.justimaginebath.com


----------



## ikindred (Dec 16, 2009)

It does take time.  Prior to creating my website, I had a few parties at home and asked friends to invite other friends to try and sample my products.  When my website went  live in August 2009, I had a few repeat customers that have helped by ordering.  

I have tried advertising on EBAY and for the life of me, I can't figure out how those people are making any money.  By the time you pay the insertion fees and the paypall fees, your profits are gone.  I had a store front on EBAY for 2 months and I paid more in insertion fees than I actually sold!  I have not tried Etsy yet but I am reluctant to waste anymore money than I have to at this point.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 16, 2009)

Really, it all comes down to marketing (read into how to make a marketing plan!).
Having just a webshop is really hard. Combining a webshop with a physical shop or booth at the mall/local market is a lot easier.
Find out what group of people you want to buy your wares and make sure your wares fit their needs.
People buy something they know is good, either cause they know the brand, or because they know you. So show your face and start a blog. Hand out samples with your business card attached to them at the local mall or market.
Find out where your target market is; on the internet and in real life. 
When you have located them; ask the sites they visit to link to you and link back to them in return.
Leave business cards, flyers or coupons at the places they physically attend.
Make sure that when people are looking for your products, you'll be on top at search sites.

Soon you'll learn what works for you and what doesn't


----------



## madpiano (Jan 1, 2010)

phew, am I glad to read this. I am currently working on my website and it is slowly moving forward, but I was dreading doing the shopping pages and kept playing with the idea of re-directing people to my Artfire Shop from my website instead. 

It seems like that this is a good idea. Ok, I will lose some money to their fees, but I don't have the headache of secure credit card transactions, data protection and PHP coding. I think thats well worth the 20 cents. It's taking me long enough to learn HTML and CSS and flash....


----------



## palms1124 (Jan 15, 2011)

Which do you think is better for a first timer Etsy or Ebay?  What kind of paypal account should I open?


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 15, 2011)

with paypal you need to read the value of each type of account and find what works for you.

I've sold far more on e-bay than any place else, I think it's because of the large number of people that visit each day, BUT the fees between e-bay and paypal meant not much profit to use to expand my product base.

this is just my experience, for each person it's different.


----------



## donniej (Jan 19, 2011)

Most of my web sales are from folks who've bought from me at craft fairs or people who know me from other web forums.  I have gotten very few sales from people with no prior connection, that's true for both my web store and my etsy store.


----------



## tlaborn (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometimes you have to work at doing alot of research in online marketing. For some if e-bay worked and for others it didn't, thats them you are a different person. Selling on e-bay may work for you, why not try it, if it doesn't then like that other person don't do it. Try different options! You may never know what is around the corner waiting on you!

I Hope this helps! God Bless!


----------

